# Collinite 845 - Insulator Wax for alloys



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Auto express have voted this the best protection for your alloys, beating such things as Swissvax Autobahn, Rim Wax, Poorboys, amongst others. 

They say it's really easy to apply and gives great shine ad easy to clean. I've never used it so wondered if anyone has used this on their alloys and how long it lasts between re - application.

I've been using Planet Polish WS&S for well over a year, which I'm very pleased with. This also gives a great shine and lasts 3 months.

Your thoughts please....... :thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Auto express have voted this the best protection for your alloys, beating such things as Swissvax Autobahn, Rim Wax, Poorboys, amongst others.
> 
> They say it's really easy to apply and gives great shine ad easy to clean. I've never used it so wondered if anyone has used this on their alloys and how long it lasts between re - application.
> 
> ...


I have it on my wheels front and back and it's superb

much easier to apply than sealants thats for sure:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have it on my alloys along with the bodywork and so far so good. As mentioned it's really easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> I have it on my alloys along with the bodywork and so far so good. As mentioned it's really easy to apply and buff off.


yea have it on bodywork also,

beads brilliantly


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Bodywork wise its superb in every respect and a few coats on well prepared paint should last through the whole of winter. I do use it on the wheels and it does last a little bit less but its still pretty darn good. Its the wax I always come back to time and time again.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

viperfire said:


> I have it on my wheels front and back and it's superb
> 
> much easier to apply than sealants thats for sure:thumb:


So how do you apply it, sorry for my ignorance! Is it a liquid wax, rather than paste wax like 476s?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Boothy said:


> Bodywork wise its superb in every respect and a few coats on well prepared paint should last through the whole of winter. I do use it on the wheels and it does last a little bit less but its still pretty darn good. Its the wax I always come back to time and time again.


I'm not really interested in it for the paintwork TBH. I have the Wolf's BW on at the moment and it's unbelievable, I love it. Just considering it for alloys, if it's easy to apply and buff, which the Planet Polish stuff is and leaves a great shine.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just used Permanon Super Shine Brilliant on mine looks great and took minutes to apply no idea how long it will last yet in NE Scotland


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> So how do you apply it, sorry for my ignorance! Is it a liquid wax, rather than paste wax like 476s?


its thicker than most liquid waxs (almost like a mix of paste/liquid) but more like liquid than paste

apply using a foam applicator, leave for ten mins and buff off

easy


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

ive got it on my wheels, three coats  beading nicely and hopefully its gonna last me a fair bit.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

To get praise from Auto express is to be noted especially as its rare the more expensive in test get top marks as price is a consideration.

But 845 did it.... The fact like FK1000P you can do body and wheels a top product.

As mentioned its consistency is between liquid and paste but more to the liquid side of things.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

viperfire said:


> its thicker than most liquid waxs (almost like a mix of paste/liquid) but more like liquid than paste
> 
> apply using a foam applicator, leave for ten mins and buff off
> 
> easy


Thanks Viperfire. So how long does it last between applications?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

It really helps if you put the bottle of 845 in warm water before use. Then give it a good shake. It gets quite watery and spreads very nicely . Apply as thinly as possible . Resists heat so works very well on alloys. I use this when I need maximum durability .:thumb:


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

I used 845 on my wheels.I just gave them one layer of 845 WITHOUT any preparations before.Its duration was about 1,5 months.And as mentioned, beading was very good and cleaning was much easier.
With good preparation(clay,ironX etc) and more layers, i thing that protection will last for 3 months at least.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Cant really see it being any better than what your using at the moment to be honest.I use the Planet Polish wheel sealant and the results are amazing,easily get 3 months protection out of one application.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Auto express have voted this the best protection for your alloys, beating such things as Swissvax Autobahn, Rim Wax, Poorboys, amongst others.
> 
> They say it's really easy to apply and gives great shine ad easy to clean. I've never used it so wondered if anyone has used this on their alloys and how long it lasts between re - application.
> 
> ...


I tried it last winter and it wasn't bad; lasted about 3 months. Good result for the money.

Blackfire All Metal Sealant lasted longer though and was even easier to apply.

I expect Autobahn will outperform it this winter; I'll find out in the next few months!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

When i've used it I too found it easy to apply.

Contains no abrasives or cleaners so multiple layering is easy


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Collinite 845 is my favorite wax for alloys. A top product :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another one here for 845... I'm quite impressed so far with the results. For how much 845 costs and how little you use per application then its awesome. If your happy with WS+S id stick with it until you run out. I've used WS+S and i was impressed with it, but still stick with the 845 as i carry that rather than a dedicated wheel sealant. 

I like multiuse products :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I always use 845 on my wheels, super easy on and off won it for me.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks Viperfire. So how long does it last between applications?


3 months


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought it might last longer than 3 months, which would have interested me but I think I'll stick with Planet Polish, because it really is good on my alloys and repels brake dust and tar very well.

Thanks for all your contributions :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Stick a spray head in your bottle of 845, and leave it in your wash bucket (with hot water). When you're done washing the car, you'll have a bottle of collinite spray wax...

1ml per trigger pull on a MF applicator is perfect per panel or wheel.

T


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

tosh said:


> Stick a spray head in your bottle of 845, and leave it in your wash bucket (with hot water). When you're done washing the car, you'll have a bottle of collinite spray wax...
> 
> 1ml per trigger pull on a MF applicator is perfect per panel or wheel.
> 
> T


Excellent idea and one I'll try! Thanks


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome tip.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does it really work. How fast you must spread it?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

sm81 said:


> Does it really work. How fast you must spread it?


It's taken about 20 mins to warm up - so will stay like that for a while.

You can leave the bottle in the sun to do the same job.

I found this out when I left the bottle on the parcel shelf in the summer. Got the bottle out, felt a bit warm, and was a lot more runny than normal. Did a bit of research on Autopia and it is quite common apparently. Even autogeek were selling them with spray heads at one point.

You may have to find the right trigger head, otherwise it comes out like a stream, rather than spray (too viscous) - but even then, a nice thin line on a MF applicator.

Same thing works with my 1Z Vinyl Gel - makes it a lot nicer getting it on tyres that way.

Most triggers are 1, 1.2, 1.4 ml per pull - so I find it's a way of being consistent.


----------

